# Micromax Yu Yuphoria Discussion Thread



## abcxyz (May 12, 2015)

*Micromax YU Yuphoria*
Finally got the phone an hour ago(2[SUP]nd[/SUP] June). As I'm at office couldn't test it fully.

Complete Review -
After using the phone for 4 days *I would not recommend* this phone for others.
Cons-


Screen *doesn't wake up *immediately when we get calls, it take 4-5secs to wake up.
 
UI has few bugs- some icons gets *stuck *during normal functions. 
After clicking the home button for 4 day, I get a feeling that it would last only 1 month  
*Battery drains very quickly*. As of now I did not play any games/movies even then it lasts around 10 hours. 
Even if I used whatsapp and take few pics then we can observe *heating *near camera area. 
Few mins of 3G internet access leads up to  *heating *near camera area.
When I use uber app, it doesn't show the current location, maps is not working in uber.(I will explorer more on this and update here) 

Pros-

*Camera *is a surprise for me, it is very good at this price range 
*Touch *is pretty good(no lag) 
*Themes *are good(CM has few free theme - I have to explorer more here) 


*I will add few more points later on.*



First Flash Sale Details-​


[*=center]Only *Buffed Steel* version was available.  
[*=center]Was completely sold out and even the waiting list was at *100%* in first *one minute*.  
[*=center]There was *no* *One Day Delivery*  service available.(So the default delivery mode was selected) 
[*=center]I bought the mobile but,* Delivery estimate: Monday 8 June 2015*  
[*=center]It is been shipped through *Blue Dart* and my phone is still in Gurgaon 
[*=center] 

It will be available exclusively on Amazon.in
*Fresh Registrations *are *open *for sale on *04th June, 2PM* and 
**No Fresh registration  * required for registered customers  .

 Check this>> Amazon.in: Yuphoria: Electronics​

*For Specifications and other details check 3rd post by bssunil,*

Apart from the mobile Yu also launched..
*Yu YuFit Band @ Rs 999 -*
It features an OLED display that can track steps, track your sleep and also alert you about incoming calls and messages. The Yu Fit Band is accompanied by the YuFit app which will work with HealthifyMe service to give feedback on data collected by the band.

*stech3.firstpost.com/tech2images/640x359/proportional/jpeg/2015/05/yufit_640-624x351.jpg

*HealthYu cassette @ Rs 4,999* -
HealthYU cassette, that lets you measure body vitals like ECG, skin temperature, blood oxygen saturation, heart rate and respiration rate. This device is an open platform and can work with any smartphone. Yu CEO and Founder Rahul Sharma also gave a live demo of the device measuring body vitals. With a single click, the ECG can be sent to the doctor.
*tech.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/HEALTH_640.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2015)

One does not simply start a discussion thread with a broken link and a broken picture in it's description


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

*Micromax's Yu Yuphoria With Cyanogen OS 12, Snapdragon 410 Launched at Rs. 6,999*

For specifications, the Yu Yuphoria features a 5-inch HD (720x1280  pixels) TFT IPS display and sports third-generation Corning Gorilla  Glass for protection. Sharma at the launch claimed that the screen to  ratio on the Yuphoria is 67 percent. The Yuphoria runs Android 5.0  Lollipop-based Cyanogen OS 12.

The handset is powered by a 1.2GHz  quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 410 (MSM8916) processor coupled with 2GB  of RAM and Adreno 306 GPU. It features 16GB of built-in storage.

The  dual-SIM based Yuphoria supports 4G and features accelerometer,  ambient, proximity, gyroscope, and e-compass. It sports an 8-megapixel  rear camera with an f/2.2 lens and LED flash. while also featuring a  5-megapixel front camera with f/2.0 aperture. It is backed by a 2230mAh  battery, and weighs 143 grams. 

The smartphone will be available in Buffed Steel and Champagne Gold colours.

*i.imgur.com/R0Xqoqx.png?1
*i.imgur.com/8nyGdpZ.png
*i.imgur.com/US9cGJL.png
*i.imgur.com/FjWbDXE.png

Source:ndtv.com


----------



## The Volstagg (May 12, 2015)

After reading all the specs about this phone,  it seems it will beat all current droid phones below 7000 range...  Maybe it can stand as 2nd best phone below ₹10000 range( the first being his elder bro yu yureka).  Though processor speed is a bit slow,  it may not matter as much, as it sports a 2GB ram. The OS and its version is also a big plus point.  Really guys!! I feel this phone is made to win the hearts of budget - strict people.  Now only someone had got his hands on it.  The review would be complete! 

 Sent from my Spice Mi-498 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 13, 2015)

looks good. ass got better?


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

This will be sell like hot cakes.


----------



## doom (May 17, 2015)

Just wished it had capacitive buttons and led light


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

doom said:


> Just wished it had capacitive buttons and led light



It doesnt have both sad...


----------



## abcxyz (May 27, 2015)

Anyone buying the phone tomorrow?

I have a query, actually I registered 1 week back and forgot which email I used in amazon.
Now do we get any mail after we register/subscribe for Yu product?
How can I check my subscriptions in amazon?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 29, 2015)

Did anyone buy?


----------



## BhargavJ (May 29, 2015)

I wanted to buy, but only the Steel version was available, not the Gold version. I'm still waiting. Anyone knows when the next sale will start, or whether the phone is available in the market?

I had logged in before 2 PM; before the sale started, they said only the Steel one was available so I decided to just and watch. A few seconds after 2 PM, I clicked the refresh button and it said 31% of the phones had been claimed. I kept refreshing; it didn't take even a full minute for all the phones to be claimed. In a few minutes, even the waiting list was full. I don't know how many mobile phones got sold in that one minute.


----------



## polupoka (May 30, 2015)

i BOUGHT THE PHONE FOR MY COUSIN. GREAT ONE!


----------



## abcxyz (Jun 1, 2015)

polupoka said:


> i BOUGHT THE PHONE FOR MY COUSIN. GREAT ONE!



how did your cousin get one?



BhargavJ said:


> I wanted to buy, but only the Steel version was available, not the Gold version. I'm still waiting. Anyone knows when the next sale will start, or whether the phone is available in the market?
> 
> I had logged in before 2 PM; before the sale started, they said only the Steel one was available so I decided to just and watch. A few seconds after 2 PM, I clicked the refresh button and it said 31% of the phones had been claimed. I kept refreshing; it didn't take even a full minute for all the phones to be claimed. In a few minutes, even the waiting list was full. I don't know how many mobile phones got sold in that one minute.



Updated the first post have a look at it.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2015)

Going to buy this today for my cousin.

Any solid reason not to buy it? You have less than 2 hours to suggest!


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 4, 2015)

If your cousin has lots of hevc/h265 videos, stay away from yureka.. Heats up terribly and causes heavy battery drain


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> If your cousin has lots of hevc/h265 videos, stay away from yureka.. Heats up terribly and causes heavy battery drain


Yureka =/= Yuphoria.

And hevc isn't common, atleast not in India. I still see people downloading movies/shows in .avi format.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 4, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> If your cousin has lots of hevc/h265 videos, stay away from yureka.. Heats up terribly and causes heavy battery drain



WTH ?! Im surprised at how so little battery is consumed on video playback(high bitrate 1080p x265 encoded videos, 4 mins~200MB ) 1 hour of playback hardly consumes 20% battery. My  Z Ultra on the other hand drains almost twice as fast, though screen size isn't that much larger.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2015)

Bought. I hope I get to play with Yuphoria for a few days before I hand the phone to him.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 4, 2015)

Booked + Prepaid(amazon.in) with success....waiting for the cyanogenmod OS to tinker with.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],do post a small review here in this thread if you get the time.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Oops.. I mistook this thread for the yureka thread.  



mitraark said:


> WTH ?! Im surprised at how so little battery is consumed on video playback(high bitrate 1080p x265 encoded videos, 4 mins~200MB ) 1 hour of playback hardly consumes 20% battery. My  Z Ultra on the other hand drains almost twice as fast, though screen size isn't that much larger.



Exactly.. I can play full HD videos having a bit rate of 4mbps and the device will not give a single problem.. Download a hevc /h265 format video of even 700kbps-1mbps and the device goes berserk.. It activates the media server problem which causes heating and battery drain.. Most of the TV shows that I download are in this format..


----------



## Minion (Jun 4, 2015)

I think mediaserver is a CM bug.I too face heavy CPU usage while playing videos in CM based custom rom(ressuraction remix).


----------



## mitraark (Jun 5, 2015)

I faced the media serverbug only once, tried playing an incomplete x264 file, MX Player froze, and mediaserver started running. Battery was draining rapidly.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 5, 2015)

[MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION]: Any suggested tempered glass for Yuphoria?


----------



## abcxyz (Jun 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> [MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION]: Any suggested tempered glass for Yuphoria?


No idea Vyom, BTW which one do you suggest?


@All
I updated the main post with a small review.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]

Post a short review...

@All,

I am looking for a backup mobile as my Xperia Z1's sim slot just went kaput!!!  

Currently, am biding my time with an Nokia X2-00 while my Z1 sits at the service centre for eternity!!! 

I was hoping to buy this mobile in the next flash sale on the 11th but [MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION] 's modified review is making me have second thoughts...
Any suggestions and won't those problems be easily rectified with a software update???

Also, does the flash sale end in under 1 second or is it open for a little bit longer like 1 minute???


----------



## abcxyz (Jun 7, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
> 
> Post a short review...
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]
That review is only from my phone experience.. Even I'm waiting for another review to check if my phone is faulty  

Regarding the flash sale.. It took 10-15 seconds in the first flash sale.. Don't know about the second sale.

If you are buying this mobile for temporary usage say up to 6 months that go for it.

Anyway I will be rooting this mobile today and will update my review again this Wednesday.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]
> That review is only from my phone experience.. Even I'm waiting for another review to check if my phone is faulty
> 
> Regarding the flash sale.. It took 10-15 seconds in the first flash sale.. Don't know about the second sale.
> ...



Okay... Hope the luck of the draw is on my side during the next flash sale!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 7, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]
> That review is only from my phone experience.. Even I'm waiting for another review to check if my phone is faulty
> 
> Regarding the flash sale.. It took 10-15 seconds in the first flash sale.. Don't know about the second sale.
> ...



Please do provide links for the rooting software(Yu Yuphoria)with details and mention your experience after rooting.Mine (Yu  Yuphoria) purchased on 4th is on its way towards my home.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2015)

Planning to buy this tomorrow...
 [MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION] 
Any updates on the phone???

 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
Why you no post review before shipping mobile off to cousin??? ;-(


----------



## abcxyz (Jun 10, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Please do provide links for the rooting software(Yu Yuphoria)with details and mention your experience after rooting.Mine (Yu  Yuphoria) purchased on 4th is on its way towards my home.



Follow these steps,
How to Root the New YU Yuphoria securely - Gadget guy




powerhoney said:


> Planning to buy this tomorrow...
> [MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION]
> Any updates on the phone???



Yeah buy the phone, most of the issues which I mentioned here are been worked on by Cyanogen and Yu Team. Soon there will releasing an update which would resolve most of the issues.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 10, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Follow these steps,
> How to Root the New YU Yuphoria securely - Gadget guy
> 
> 
> Yeah buy the phone, most of the issues which I mentioned here are been worked on by Cyanogen and Yu Team. Soon there will releasing an update which would resolve most of the issues.



Thank You very much Friend. Thanks for the links.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2015)

Okay, guys... Ended up ordering the Meizu M1 Note instead!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
> Why you no post review before shipping mobile off to cousin??? ;-(



Since the phone haven't shipped yet. I am cousin will probably write a review collaboratively.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 16, 2015)

At last received the Yu Yuphoria yesterday.Amazon.in had shipped the device(package)after much delay.
Packet hasn't been opened yet.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> At last received the Yu Yuphoria yesterday.Amazon.in had shipped the device(package)after much delay.
> Packet hasn't been opened yet.



I too received the Yupheria yesterday. After about 9 days of ordering. They sure took their sweet time this time.
Will try to write a small review soon.

- - - Updated - - -

Meanwhile here are some hi-res pics of the phone (shot from my Moto X):
- Album on Imgur
*Total size: About 20 MB*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 23, 2015)

At last successfully rooted the Yu Yuphoria smartphone after much hassles and taking pain in the a$$. I had to factory reset my device 4 times,but eventually the Windows OS was the culprit( or the security software)...in fact till now Yuphoria is running/functioning good,without any issues,such as freezing,too much heating up( no games installed). I had downloaded many utility software apps. to my heart's content those that requires devices to be rooted.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2015)

Yuphoria Unboxing Video I created. The credit is Techglobule.com since I created on behalf of his site. -_-



I am in progress of the written review and will publish tomorrow, since something is pending.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Yuphoria Unboxing Video I created. The credit is Techglobule.com since I created on behalf of his site. -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I am in progress of the written review and will publish tomorrow, since something is pending.



A Class job Boss  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]. It's a really outstanding preview video.
Don't know about others,*but I and my spouse are really pleased + satisfied with Micromax Yu Yuphoria Smartphone*.


----------



## Minion (Jun 24, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Oops.. I mistook this thread for the yureka thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.. I can play full HD videos having a bit rate of 4mbps and the device will not give a single problem.. Download a hevc /h265 format video of even 700kbps-1mbps and the device goes berserk.. It activates the media server problem which causes heating and battery drain.. Most of the TV shows that I download are in this format..



Found a solution to mediaserver battery drain issue you need to root your phone then install xposed framework. Then google xposed media server optimizer.
Install it activate that module voila no more battery drain.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> A Class job Boss   @Vyom . It's a really outstanding preview video.
> Don't know about others,*but I and my spouse are really pleased + satisfied with Micromax Yu Yuphoria Smartphone*.



Thanks. So you bought two Yuphoria's for both you and your wife? :O

Anyway, here's the review:


*YU Yuphoria Review*



I got the opportunity to get my hands on a new YU Yuphoria phone last week. Following are my observations and review first hand.
 YU Yuphoria released in the May 2015 as a successor to the phone Yu  Yureka which was released in Jan 2015 by Micromax. YU Yureka was the  first phone released under the YU tag. At the price point of Rs 8,999,  Yureka provided many features to be found in only high end phones.  Yuphoria, released after a few months is kind of a down scaled version  of the Yureka but have its own strengths to boast on.

*Hardware*

 *i1.wp.com/vineetkumar.me/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Body-1.jpg?resize=604%2C255
YU Yuphoria 


As a owner of Moto X (1st gen), the specs of Yuphoria baffled me  initially. Yuphoria had similar specs as that of Moto X 1s gen but cost  only Rs 6,999. That’s 3.5 times less price than that of Moto X 1st gen  with similar features. Lets see the specs at a glance.

Yuphoria is a 4G phone with 5 inch screen size, have a layer of  Gorilla glass 3 and sports a pixel density of 294 ppi with its 720p  resolution. It’s powered with Snapdragon 410, Quad-core 1.2 GHz  Cortex-A53 chipset which contains graphics capability of Adreno 306.  Snapdragon is Qualcomm’s first 64 bit SOC. In terms of storage it comes  with an internal memory of 16 GB (of course less for actual use) but is  expandable to 32 GB. The phone contains 2 gigs of RAM enough to never  let you go out of memory when playing high end games (for a couple of  years at least).

 *i1.wp.com/vineetkumar.me/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Body-2.jpg?resize=604%2C247
Yuphoria Back 

It’s 8 mp primary camera have autofocus, flash and can shoot up to  1080p video. It can snap upto 3264 x 2448 pixels in image resolution.  The front cam is 5 mp and seems impressive. The phone is supplied power  through a 2230 mAh Li-Ion battery, which boasts of upto 160 hr of  standby time on 3G, and 7 hrs of talktime.

*Body*

 Now that the specs have been discussed lets discuss the body of the  phone which many people are wary of. The shape of the Yuphoria is  rectangle with metallic strips on the side. Previously I thought it was  plastic but I was wrong. It does look elegant. The phone’s back contains  a camera with circular ring surrounding it, which houses the flash.  Being used to the curves of Moto X, I felt the phone doesn’t offer a  good grip and sure enough the phone dropped once while picking it up.  (For the overly cautious, it dropped on carpet from a height of not more  than than 2 feet).


 *i1.wp.com/vineetkumar.me/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Body-3.jpg?resize=604%2C340
Yuphoria’s Speaker Grill 

The power button on this phone is at an unusual location, between  volume rockers. So while holding the phone with your right hand, your  thumb can press volume up, volume down as well as power button at equal  ease. This can demand some getting use to, since you may accidentally  lock the device while raising or lowering the volume.

*Software*

 The software for YU Yuphoria is something that most people are truly  excited for. Micromax decided to pack the phone with a popular Android  Custom ROM community, Cyanogenmod (CM hereon). CM is an open source  group of android developers who maintain custom ROMs for various devices  based on the Stock Android that Google releases each year. But for  anyone to migrate from stock to Custom ROM, they usually have to root  their device, void the warranty and then flash CM through some techniques that makes you feel like a hacker if nothing else.


But not with Yuphoria. With the presence of CM 12 that is based on  Android 5 users can enjoy Lollipop (code name of Android 5) right out of  the box. CM 12 (Lollipop) have many features including advanced  notification bar, which includes compass inside it as a widget. CM 12  allows for a ton of customizability that could otherwise not be possible  on the stock ROM. Apart from this Micromax claims that rooting the  device won’t void its warranty. Now that is something!

 With CM 12, Yuphoria comes with a bundle of apps but nothing with excessive bloat.

*Camera*

 I tested the stock camera of the phone by taking snaps of objects at  the same time and angle along with Moto X. Comparing the cameras of the  two phones isn’t exactly fair but I wanted to see how does the picture  differ on default settings and stock camera. The difference were much. I  observed that the pics taken from Yuphoria lacked details and artifacts  were clearly visible when zoomed enough. The colours also doesn’t look  natural and were more saturated. You can compare the pics taken from my  Moto X and Yuphoria in these Imgur albums:
 Yuphoria’s Pics: YU Yuphoria Sample Pics - Album on Imgur
 Moto X’s Pics: *imgur.com/a/9Nu2Y
 The interface of the camera is good. It have the ability to take  snaps while taking videos and one can also toggle among available  presets by swiping down on the camera UI. This is a handy way to toggle  modes, since users doesn’t have to fiddle in settings. Video recording  also have the pause button, which is missing from say CM 12 for Moto X.

*Video and other Software Issues:*

 I have made this a separate topic since I wanted to write some things  which I have observed while playing videos on it. When this phone was  unpacked I copied on it some HD videos to play along with a movie in  .AVI format. VLC app wasn’t installed on the phone but it sure was able  to play the .MP4 HD clips smoothly. But when I tried to play the 700 MB  .AVI file phone rebooted on its own. Next time while recreating the  issue, it just showed an error “can’t play this format”. But it easily  got rebooted in 4th attempt. The .AVI might be corrupted but that  shouldn’t crash complete OS.
 I also faced some random pop ups informing about an app which  suddenly force closes. Moving along I saw that even after I turned the  “Auto Update Apps” off, it still started to update the apps on its own  on Wi-Fi. I think most of this bug is due to the Cyanogenmod ROM and not  due to hardware, which can be fixed in updates.

*Benchmarks*

 Following are some benchmarks of the phone:
*Quadrant*

 *i2.wp.com/vineetkumar.me/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Screenshot_2015-06-18-17-40-06.png?resize=439%2C679Quadrant Score *Antutu and Antutu HTML5 Test*

 *i0.wp.com/vineetkumar.me/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Screenshot_2015-06-18-17-25-30.png?resize=360%2C640*i1.wp.com/vineetkumar.me/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Screenshot_2015-06-18-17-19-14.png?resize=360%2C640

*Nenamark*

 *i0.wp.com/vineetkumar.me/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Screenshot_2015-06-18-17-36-36.png?resize=604%2C340

*Final thoughts:*

 Yuphoria is a great phone. It have a good screen, good hardware and  custom ROM support out of the box. At 6,999 you probably can’t ask for  more than what already this phone is packed with. Sure there are some  bugs but it mostly deals with Software and I am sure with future updates  and refinements this phone can become more stable. So if you are  planning to buy your first Android Yuphoria is something you should  definitely consider.

Online: *vineetkumar.me/2015/06/yu-yuphoria-review/


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Cool review vyom!! 


Minion said:


> Found a solution to mediaserver battery drain issue you need to root your phone then install xposed framework. Then google xposed media server optimizer.
> Install it activate that module voila no more battery drain.


Thanks for the solution minion...  If only I could find someone who can root my phone..


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice review [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 25, 2015)

got it on my cart, then cancelled it, will buy coolpad dazen 1 now, with SCB cashback of 10%


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 25, 2015)

At least by [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]'s review and video,one just can't deem Micromax to be a crapware anymore. Gone are those days. Of course,each and every person has his/her rights to buy any smartphone from any company as per budget,wish and choice.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 25, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> At least by @Vyom's review and video,one just can't deem Micromax to be a crapware anymore. Gone are those days. Of course,each and every person has his/her rights to buy any smartphone from any company as per budget,wish and choice.



Yureka and Yuphoria are exceptions to micromax's line of otherwise crap phones


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2015)

One thing where Micromax improved is the presence of magnetic sensor. Until a while ago there was a lack of it in even high end phones like canvas. 
But Yuphoria have it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> One thing where Micromax improved is the presence of magnetic sensor. Until a while ago there was a lack of it in even high end phones like canvas.
> But Yuphoria have it.



*And it's working great*.........................................*accurately.*..........................

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Yureka and Yuphoria are exceptions to micromax's line of otherwise crap phones



Latest Canvas series are doing great....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Latest Canvas series are doing great....



Without cyanogenmod (or other custom rom) support, I wouldn't buy any phone.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Without cyanogenmod (or other custom rom) support, I wouldn't buy any phone.



Every Android phone supports Cyanogenmod. But Cyanogenmod doesn't actively support every device. There's a big difference.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Every Android phone supports Cyanogenmod. But Cyanogenmod doesn't actively support every device. There's a big difference.



But you did get what I meant, right?

Specifications are one thing, dev support is another.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> But you did get what I meant, right?
> 
> Specifications are one thing, dev support is another.



I did get what you meant. A phone which is actively supported by Cyanogenmod is good. And in this case, with Yuphoria, Cyanogenmod comes bundled out of the box. And that's certainly a plus.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 27, 2015)

if cynogen workd on yu yuphoria, will it work with Dazen 1 or other similar config phone, i mean both the phone has snapdragon chip, 2 gb ram and same screen resolution, is it possible to install it on any other android device, ?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> if cynogen workd on yu yuphoria, will it work with Dazen 1 or other similar config phone, i mean both the phone has snapdragon chip, 2 gb ram and same screen resolution, is it possible to install it on any other android device, ?



Doing this will brick your phone. Always flash the rom which is the xda forum and device specific.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 29, 2015)

Clearly Yu Yuphoria is a winner amongst the so called "budget" smartphones.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Clearly Yu Yuphoria is a winner amongst the so called "budget" smartphones.



Only if you can get a hands on one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2015)

Whats the battery life of this phone, my cousin is bugging me to buy her a new phone and I have fixed upon this.. My requirements are Battery > Warranty > Performance.. Any advice ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2015)

if battery & warranty are your main concern then windows phone are your best bet in this price range with the added advantage of much better camera & performance.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Only if you can get a hands on one.



Already got it 2 weeks back,*ROOTED it*,using it at will......


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Whats the battery life of this phone, my cousin is bugging me to buy her a new phone and I have fixed upon this.. My requirements are Battery > Warranty > Performance.. Any advice ?



lenovo a7000. 7=7.5 hrs screen on time with 0 % brightness. wifi on

yuphoria cannot give more backup like a7000. my friend has yuphoria and it goes to 65% during lunch hour in class, where as mine is at 80% . wifi on. brightness auto


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> if battery & warranty are your main concern then windows phone are your best bet in this price range with the added advantage of much better camera & performance.



No she insists on android only, I was hoping this Micromax Yu would be good for her, it seems i have to reconsider



> lenovo a7000. 7=7.5 hrs screen on time with 0 % brightness. wifi on
> 
> yuphoria cannot give more backup like a7000. my friend has yuphoria and it goes to 65% during lunch hour in class, where as mine is at 80% . wifi on. brightness auto



Thanks for the suggestion, ill look into it.. any ideas about Lenovo warranty ?


----------



## terminal (Jun 30, 2015)

As far I can see the yu forum is full of complains reported by users.
There are so many bugs in yuphoria{but the good thing is the officials are completely supporting them in fact several bugs are reportedly removed   }
The downside is they are handling it immaturely 
The proximity sensor bug is not software bug in fact it is design flaw the proximity sensor is too far in the right side which never cover our ear on the call.
They released this handset in a hurry without even testing a device basic features got bugs.
But according to them cyanogen 12.1 update gonna solve all the problem fingers cross hope they solve it.
But I will recommend all of you to wait for Indian edition yuphoria


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> No she insists on android only, I was hoping this Micromax Yu would be good for her, it seems i have to reconsider
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, ill look into it.. any ideas about Lenovo warranty ?



nope. but it will be much better than mmx any day. when you are buying a phone for 9k, shouldn't expect repair if the screen breaks


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Already got it 2 weeks back,*ROOTED it*,using it at will......



I know that, I was looking to congratulate you for that.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 15, 2015)

if anyone gets a spare Yuphoria in tomorrow's sale, please pm me. Need it for my friend


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 16, 2015)

if anyone has a spare Yuphoria phone at tomorrow's sale, pm me i need it for myself XD....


----------

